
Facebook's “like”-button: using it can be a crime when used on forbidden posts - zepearl
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/facebook-likes-anti-semitic-posts-110000182.html
======
aphextim
Just wait until they make this retroactive, flag every post you may have
"liked" as a teen and now jail you as an adult.

Can't wait for thought crime to be a thing.

------
zepearl
> _Using Facebook Inc.’s “like” or “share” button to distribute right-wing or
> anti-semitic material could be a crime if the information ends up being
> circulated to a third party, Switzerland’s top court ruled._

> _The Swiss Federal Court upheld a fine imposed on a man for “repeated
> defamation” by a Zurich court, ruling that “activating both ‘like’ and
> ‘share’ buttons in Facebook can improve visibility and thereby contribute to
> the dissemination within the social network of marked content._

